# my cichlids, jaguars



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

they haevn;t come out of hiding for a week and a half, which is how long ive had them. not even to eat, anyone know whats wrong? anyon have anymore information?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Many reasons....

How big are your cichlids compared to your Jaguars, how big are they, who was the previous resident in the tank.. the cichlids or Jaguars, water perimeters, water temp, any signs of stress or disease??? Other than that, try to take out hiding places so they can get accustom to traffic and your presence.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

jaguars are cichlids


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> jaguars are cichlids


 Jaguars, Oscars, 5 Star Generals.. whos the e*tard making up these weird names???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they most likely just need to settle into their new home, is there anything in the tank with them?
I would leave the lights off.
I would also check the water, just to be safe.
but other than that, I would just leave them to settle in.


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

you need to share more information to get an accurate response. The things like temp. ammonia readings , do you have salt in the tank tankmates etc. are all important when formulating a conclusion an plan to correct.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wallago2111 said:


> you need to share more information to get an accurate response. The things like temp. ammonia readings , do you have salt in the tank tankmates etc. are all important when formulating a conclusion an plan to correct.


 Good point, see this thread


----------

